# Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l



## andyh (4 Sep 2010)

*Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l Nano*

So here is the start of my next aquascape and journal, I have stripped down my nano and started on re-scaping it. Wanted to do something different again so I have decided this time its rocks and rocks only! 

For those interested, the definition of a "Tor", â€œthis is a rock outcrop formed by weathering, usually found on or near the summit of a hill.â€

*Equipment List *  

1. Aquarium, 35L 50cmL x 25cmW x 30cmH (approx 20"x10"x12")
2. CO2 pressurized, Wave Dual Gauge Co2 Regulator with Built in Solenoid and a FE with glass bubble counter and UP atomizer. Plus Cal Aqua Nano Drop checker.
3. Lights 2 x 18w compact T5 giving a total of 36w or just over 1 watt per litre
4. Substrate, ADA Amazonia powder with a a dozen Tropica capsules. The ADA is 50% new/50% reused from the last scape.
5. Filtration, already mature Eheim external 2222, 500lph. Plus a small internal 50w heater. Hoping for some glassware for my birthday next month, until then the lovely green Eheim pipe!
6. Ferts, will be using the ADA products, Step 1, Brighty K, Green Gain, Phyton Git & Green Brighty Special Lights.
7. Hardscape, ADA Seiryu Stone

*Plants*


I have taken plant inspiration from a lot of the tanks here on UKAPS, with the exception of HC i haven't tried any of the others. I have already purchased the plants so here you go:

1.	Hemianthus Callitrichoides â€œCubaâ€ (HC), by Tropica
2.	Marsilea Hirsute, by Tropica	
3.	Eleocharis Acicularius, by Aquafleur
4.	Utriularia Graminifolia (UG), by Anubias

I have completed the rockwork and planted the Acicularis and Marsilea, will plant the rest over the weekend and post some pictures then, when i get chance  

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Sounds good Andy! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

sounds cool, get some blinkin pics up man!


----------



## bogwood (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Good to see in creative mode again Andy.

Roll on the first pics.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Can't wait to see this one Andy


----------



## andyh (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Cheers For the vote of confidence guys and gals!


----------



## andyh (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Managed to get it all planted today after my parcel of plants arrived special delivery from The Green Machine.
This is very pic heavy! Sorry!  
The one thing that doesn't really come out in these pictures is the height difference between front and back. (its approx 4-5"). Also ignore the equipment didnt get chance to pull it out at this stage  
So here it is:




















*The UG*




The first thing that intrigued me was the UG (Utricularia Graminifolia) by Anubias; This was supplied in pot in a gel like substance not disimilar to the Tropica 1-2-Grow. After further study i began to see one of the initial challenges of working with UG in the fact it was so fine.  Planting looked like it was going to be a real challenge, but i cut it into small pieces and the gel held it together nicely. This is the plant i am most concerned about from a growing perspective, as so many people seem to have difficulties with it. According to Anubias, it requires:

High Intensity Light
22-26 deg C
High CO2
pH 6.4-7.0
KH 4-8
GH8-12

Quote "It needs a good fertilisation abundant in iron. The roots are small and very fragile".

So we shall see, i am considering increasing my lights a little later, if required. I will see how things progress with the 2 x 18w over my 35l. Giving just over 1wpl or 4 wpg.

*The HC/overtank/Eleocharis pic*




The HC was straight forward, i just took the three pots and cut up into small spear shape pieces and planted individually. The 2 pots of Eleocharis Aclcularis were split into lots of stems and planted in small clumps towards the back right.

*The Marsilea*




In preparation i had the Marsilea growing in my holding tank, so i planted the stems individually

*Final shot* - The Cal Aqua Nano drop checker (its so diddy) and hopefully the nice slope of HC, which will carpet onto the big slab of stone.





*Dosing/ferts*

ADA Step 1 and Brighty K daily. Adding Green Brighty Special lights later.
With water changes i add ADA Phyton Git and Green Gain of which i am doing 2 x 50% water changes per week for the first 4 weeks. 


Apologies for far to many pics/detail overload, I got carried away!    

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

nice looking set up Andy. My guess is, it wasn't intended to be an 'iwagumi' but more an aquascape which features 'stones'?

either way it looks great    

 good luck with the UG.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Looking good so far Andy and good luck with the UG


----------



## andyh (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> nice looking set up Andy. My guess is, it wasn't intended to be an 'iwagumi' but more an aquascape which features 'stones'?
> either way it looks great
> good luck with the UG.


Bang on Mark, wasnt trying an Iwagumi, just playing with rocks. I think that will be my next challenge though, bit more reading required to get my head around the principles.
Thanks for you comments,and fingers crossed with the UG.


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Looking good so far Andy and good luck with the UG


Cheers Krish!


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I think that will be my next challenge though, bit more reading required to get my head around the principles.



I'm sure you'll get it mate. learn the basics, and then just look at amano's work to understand the rest.


----------



## andyh (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost did an Iwagumi, but as soon as i saw the long piece of Seiryu stone i couldn't imagine it any other way than buried with a hc carpet growing over it, creating a shelf in my tank


----------



## andyh (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

So picked up some fish from my local fish shop, he had just had a big delivery and the was so much to choose from. In the end I opted for some "Iriatherina werneri" aka Threadfin Rainbowfish as they were such excellent looking fish. Always liked them in 'London Dragons' tanks too (cheers for the inspiration dude!)  I got 4 males and 2 females to get me going.

Just a quick photo:


----------



## Krishs Bettas (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Threadfins are amazing I have about 6 in my tank and they are always chasing each other and flaring up. There great to watch.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

very nice andy, loving the idea of the shelf, in fact it should be known as an Iwashelf design 

UG is a tricky bugger to grow.  Youll either do really well or it will melt to snot   I found it really didnt like easycarbo on my nano so next time I "try" to grow it i wont use EC.  Lots of stuff on the web about it including that it likes growing in non fert substrate like plain gravel.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Yep, good luck, it look's like it will be amazing once it has grown a little!


----------



## bogwood (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Coming along nicely Andy.  
Looks like you have some beautiful fish in there. Ive often admired the Threadfins.
You certainly like your fish.


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Threadfins are amazing I have about 6 in my tank and they are always chasing each other and flaring up. There great to watch.


Yes i have to admit they have impressed me and i have only had them 24hrs, they are good to watch and the colours are excellent.


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice andy, loving the idea of the shelf, in fact it should be known as an Iwashelf design
> UG is a tricky bugger to grow.  Youll either do really well or it will melt to snot   I found it really didnt like easycarbo on my nano so next time I "try" to grow it i wont use EC.  Lots of stuff on the web about it including that it likes growing in non fert substrate like plain gravel.
> Good luck in your quest!



Yes The Shelf, should be cool! (think TGM, Jims big HC tank!) Maybe we could start a new following Iwashelf!

I am determined to get the UG to grow, i saw it in a planted tank on my travels a couple of weeks ago and it looked very cool. Perfect for a nano. I am going to google it later for more info.  
What's going on with your 90cm?


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				oliverar said:
			
		

> Yep, good luck, it look's like it will be amazing once it has grown a little!


Cheers Oliver


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely Andy.
> Looks like you have some beautiful fish in there. Ive often admired the Threadfins.
> You certainly like your fish.


They look great, you will see them next time your down. I do like my fish, they are as important as the plants and the scape itself!


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Yes The Shelf, should be cool! (think TGM, Jims big HC tank!) Maybe we could start a new following Iwashelf!
> 
> I am determined to get the UG to grow, i saw it in a planted tank on my travels a couple of weeks ago and it looked very cool. Perfect for a nano. I am going to google it later for more info.


thats the way to do it! we need some decent UG planted tanks in the UK as they are very sparse at the moment and it looks so cool in a carpet.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> What's going on with your 90cm?


nowt  have been too busy photographing weddings and processing pictures and albums.  Im mostly done now though so im going to set aside a day to strip it down and get the lava rock in there   It needs a day really as I dont think Ill manage it in one night.


----------



## Garuf (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Threadfins are beautiful, I was always under the impression they should be kept with more females than males to give them a rest from the males by diffusing the attention they get from all the amorous males.

The scapes very nice too, I'll be watching closely.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Nice choice with the Threadfins  those looks pretty good, orange tails, I have some blue tails that I had never seen before that look even more amazing. I have to get some close up shots of them, need Marks lighting to get some photos they just don't stand still lol


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Threadfins are beautiful, I was always under the impression they should be kept with more females than males to give them a rest from the males by diffusing the attention they get from all the amorous males.
> The scapes very nice too, I'll be watching closely.



My females may be slightly harassed then! ( i will look into it)
Thanks for you kind words Garuf!   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice choice with the Threadfins  those looks pretty good, orange tails, I have some blue tails that I had never seen before that look even more amazing. I have to get some close up shots of them, need Marks lighting to get some photos they just don't stand still lol


Blue tails hey!! i will have to watch out for them!


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

*UG Watch!*

So the tank has been running for 3 days now.

I put 15 pieces of UG in, and 3 are showing melt, the rest look healthy.
I have pruned them all ever so slightly to encourage some new growth. I have also added some Easylife Ferro as i have read that UG likes Iron. I realise that the ADA and substrate will provide some but a little can only help. Dosed 3.5ml as per instructions. 

I wont post a picture at this stage as there isn't much to see.

As for the other plants the HC looks great, the Marsilea has grow several new shoots which is a result.

More UG updates soon

Andyh


----------



## andyh (17 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

*UG Watch!
*
13 days old now

the UG is not doing well, and after considerable research it is becoming apparnet that UG prefers gravel over a nutrient rich substrate, so my ADA Amazonia wont be helping!

So to that end whilst at TGM i purchased a plant to replace the UG, something i haven't seen before.

I bought a gel pot of Elatine Hydropiper by Anubias, its basically a miniature glosso. It likes High light and high CO2, so should do well in this tank.






I have also changed the lights, i have transferred my Arcadia luminaire onto this tank so its getting to 2xT5 24w now. (48w above 35l =1.37wpl) So this tank could defo classed as high light!  I also added a hydor nano Korialla today to increase flow.


----------



## chump54 (18 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

I've been thinking about giving this a go too... but not with that much light! 

It looks like it's growing well in the pot.

Chris


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Good work on the new nano Mate. One tank just isnt enough is it.

I was reading through scream, UG wont like the ADA, and then the penny dropped on page 2. It hates nutrients that plant. Stick it on your windowsill and it will do just fine.

One thing that stood on regarding your wood was the main stone to the left, the long flat one! Just my opinion dude, so dont take to much notice. The flat top is very oblong, and the lovely detail is in shadow. If it where I, then twisting the rock away from you, bringing the detail up and burying more of the flat top, might looks more eye catching. Possibly digging the left hand side deep too. 

Anubias have some interesting plants.


----------



## andyh (20 Sep 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about giving this a go too... but not with that much light!
> It looks like it's growing well in the pot. Chris


Chris 
Yes the plant is very healthy in the pot indeed, there is masses in there. I am liking these Gel pots ideal for nanos!


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Good work on the new nano Mate. One tank just isnt enough is it.
> One thing that stood on regarding your scape was the main stone to the left, the long flat one! Just my opinion dude, so dont take to much notice. The flat top is very oblong, and the lovely detail is in shadow. If it where I, then twisting the rock away from you, bringing the detail up and burying more of the flat top, might looks more eye catching. Possibly digging the left hand side deep too.
> Anubias have some interesting plants.



I hear what your saying Graeme, a lot of the detail is hidden in shadow and in essecence you are saying roll it back so the detail isn't shadowed, might have a look at that idea albeit space may be a challenge. I appreciate the honest comments   

I agree about the Anubias plants; got their catalogue from TGM and there is some very cool plants in there !


----------



## chump54 (11 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Hey Andy... how is the Elatine coming along? 

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> the UG is not doing well, and after considerable research it is becoming apparnet that UG prefers gravel over a nutrient rich substrate, so my ADA Amazonia wont be helping!



It does prefer soft water but Amazonia should be just right .. how's you gh/kh?
http://oi55.tinypic.com/10gd1mx.jpg - ADA Malaya, no CO2, no other fertilizers - a colleague's nano.
I didn't have any luck with UG in any aquarium (only slow growth and green to yellow leaves), my tap is GH - 17, now I've bought a RO system and maybe I'll try it sometime.

Good luck with the other plant


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what have learnt its not a big fan of nutrient rich substrate and dosing, both of which this tank is very high in  Only a little left now, will see how it goes on


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Hello  
Been really busy so not updated for a while so here goes.

Had a run of algae, Diatoms and BBA but i had switched my lights to 48w of t5 over a 35l so was asking for trouble, i have got it under control now. Slightly higher CO2 rate, Phyton Git and regular water changes.

The HC is growing well especially after following Graeme's advice of pruning it hard to the substrate early on, the growth is far more compact and close to the gravel compared to my previous attempts of mounds of HC. As you can see below its growing under the gravel and popping up all over the place. (its even pearling now)




The moss i purchased from Neilw is grwoing really well now, in the last two weeks it has doubled in size (thanks to the extra light,CO2 etc). The Marsilea has almost fully recovered after a severe bout of BBA but the Phyton git cured that and the shrimps grazed the rest. As can be seen in the background the Eleocharis Acicularis (hair grass) is growing well, wasn't at the first but i pruned it very hard and its recovered really well, runners everywhere!





The only downer being the Elatine Hydropiper, its hasn't done well  , i only planted about a couple of inches or so square, but it all melted and never recovered! Weird! i will give it another go at some point but the HC will cover that spot for now!

I have also added my some of CRS to the tank, and always like snapping these guys here is a few pics:
*Note to self; clean glass b4 taking macro pictures * 








Two of my _Boraras brigittae aka Mosquito Rasbora_ plus CRS and a Sakura Cherry





*Tank Dosing and Maintenance *
Currently doing 1 x 50% water change per week, at this point i dose 3 drops of Green Gain and 8 drops of Phyton Git
Dosing daily; ADA Brighty K 3ml & Step 1 3ml and then every other day Green Brighty Special Lights 3ml.
Lights 7 hours, CO2-green drop checker at light on (on 2hrs b4 lights).

Will post a a couple of full tank shots in a couple of weeks, as i am currently growing a few other plants on in here at the moment.

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## chump54 (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Andy, have you taken out the Elatine? great fish choice btw.

Chris


----------



## NeilW (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Looking sweet mate!

May I ask who supplied your CRS in the beginning?  Yours look like they have really nice solid colours.  I'm planning on getting some higher grades when I get a second nano so I can separate them   

Moss is looking the part too  ...may have some more coming up soon too if you were interested.  Mind you the rate yours is growing you could start farming it!


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> Andy, have you taken out the Elatine? great fish choice btw.
> 
> Chris



Chris

Well being it honest it dissolved, this was down to me though.I put this in the tank at roughly the same time my daughter was born, and the tank got neglected. I suspect that if i had pruned it, and had the higher light levels from the begining it would of been fine. I originally planted a couple of square inches of the stuff. There is one or two pieces that have survived




But bare in mind how small this plant actually is, that substrate is ADA amazonia powder (grain size 1-2mm Dia) its smaller than HC. I think its growing but cant be sure  

Will see how it goes 

One thing i did learn after planting it was a should of thoroughly washed the gel off and i didnt, whoops! That probably didnt help


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Looking sweet mate!
> 
> May I ask who supplied your CRS in the beginning?  Yours look like they have really nice solid colours.  I'm planning on getting some higher grades when I get a second nano so I can separate them
> 
> Moss is looking the part too  ...may have some more coming up soon too if you were interested.  Mind you the rate yours is growing you could start farming it!



Cheers Dude,
My CRS have been bought from a wide variety of sources, Wharf Aquatics, Ripples, Specialist Breeder etc. I have them a good 12 months now have about 40. Not all in this tank, if i can get my breeding colony working harder i would sell a few!
Moss going strong, will start to add to my other tanks soon.
Andy


----------



## chump54 (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

thanks Andy, that is *very* small. Will remember to wash the gel off 

C


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Looking good, Andy! 
Trimming hard early on? How hard are we talking?


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Looking good, Andy!
> Trimming hard early on? How hard are we talking?



Thanks Garuf  
With ref to the 'trimming hard' i planted the HC and left for 7-10 days. I then got my curved scissors and pruned very carefully/gently the HC right back till it was only a couple of mm high. Within days it started to grow horizontal runners and i now once a week prune the ones that grow up/high (hardly any though).

One thing that is clear is that HC likes its light, the HC on the shelf/plateau at the back is growing much more vigorously compared to that on the tank floor.


----------



## Garuf (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

I think you can probably say that any plant likes light, it is food to them after all.  Sometimes speed isn't everything, as long as it's growing I'd be happy. 

Good info btw, I'll be keeping it in mind.


----------



## andyh (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Well Being honest! This tank has had a few problems and that problem was me! Lack on maintenance and neglect! There was plenty of algae to see BBA/GSA/Rhizoclonium so it was good collection!   

So today i stripped it cleaned everything filter, glassware, heater, tank & rocks removed a majority of the algae infested plants and completed a mini re-scape, i kept some of the HC which wasn't to bad and one of the rocks the rest got a re-model. It also coincided with a visit to my LFS who had just had a delivery of plants, so they were in good shape. So i purchased the following Aquafleur plants:

1. Micranthemum micranthemoldes x 2
2. Rotala Wallichii x 1
3. Lilaeopsis Novea-zeelandiae x3

The tanks been re worked and a few extra pieces of stone added and have to say i am happy with the end result, i seem to find that my scape's always tend to evolve into something else. Not got it right first time yet! I will post some pics when i get chance, probably tomorrow.

Thanks for looking  
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

Looking foward to some pics.
Good time to tackle it, with the christmas break upon us.
Nice choice of plants.


----------



## Anubia (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

[Currently doing 1 x 50% water change per week, at this point i dose 3 drops of Green Gain and 8 drops of Phyton Git
Dosing daily; ADA Brighty K 3ml & Step 1 3ml and then every other day Green Brighty Special Lights 3ml.
Lights 7 hours, CO2-green drop checker at light on (on 2hrs b4 lights).

Will post a a couple of full tank shots in a couple of weeks, as i am currently growing a few other plants on in here at the moment.

Thanks for looking

Andyh [/quote]

Andy...thx for the good read and good to see you having the time to spend some time on your hobby...

Just a few questions.... How long did it take for your Mosquito Rasbora to colour up to that magnificant red colouring..? As I think I have been sold Maculata when the label at MA taunton said ' Mosquito Rasbora '... 

2nd question - Good to see that your CRS are ok in a C02 infused scenario and just wondered what BPM you have set that provides both good plant and safe CRS keeping. My nano has a 24/7 c02 setup on 5 BPM and wondered if this will be ok as this nano is currently cycling with no CRS at present. The C02 equipment is one of these small imported setups with no available timer setup but can manage output with a small but sensitive needle valve.

Thx again ....


----------



## andyh (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looking foward to some pics.
> Good time to tackle it, with the christmas break upon us.
> Nice choice of plants.



Cheers! Pics in a little while  


			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> Andy...thx for the good read and good to see you having the time to spend some time on your hobby...
> Just a few questions.... How long did it take for your Mosquito Rasbora to colour up to that magnificant red colouring..? As I think I have been sold Maculata when the label at MA taunton said ' Mosquito Rasbora '...
> 2nd question - Good to see that your CRS are ok in a C02 infused scenario and just wondered what BPM you have set that provides both good plant and safe CRS keeping. My nano has a 24/7 c02 setup on 5 BPM and wondered if this will be ok as this nano is currently cycling with no CRS at present. The C02 equipment is one of these small imported setups with no available timer setup but can manage output with a small but sensitive needle valve.
> Thx again ....


Hello Anubia,
Thanks for your kind comments, as for your questions here we go.
Question 1; The red rasbora you are talking about are the Boraras brigittae (below)





commonly mis-sold as Maculata(see below) or Mosiquito rasbora. 




I personally believe that all the micro rasboras are referred to as Mosquito's due there size and nothing else.
I also recently got some Boraras urophthalmoides, simply sold as mosquito fish. (Nice fish more copper colours than reds)



Now the colouring, The red colour didnt take long to come good (approx 48hrs), i believe that the reason for this is that is good diet and environment. I keep the PH in the 6's (as they prefer black water, basically my ADA substrate does that for me) and i feed Tetra pro colour dry and frozen food which always gets fish looking healthy.

Question 2; I have had these CRS for ages (18 months plus and they are breeding) always in a CO2 rich environment be it Pressurised Co2 system, Liquid carbon only (easy carbo) or a combo of both. Its about having respect for the dosing, yes i have lost one or two shrimps along the journey. The smallest tank being the 35l. Nb when dosing liquid carbon with shrimps never dose onto or near the shrimp it will kill them. I dose into the powerhead as it gets diluted quickly that way, and try not to overdose.

I think you need to be careful and start with a lower *BPM than 5bps*. This level is great for setting up your tank, but when introducing livestock i would suggest start with 1 bps and move it up very gradually over a week. I get my drop checker green and thats my bench mark. Commenting on BPM is very tricky as every bubble counter is different, mine runs at 1.5-2bpm on this tank for instance.  You will find your shrimps and live stock do things like move to the surface and gasp in high CO2 or in the case of shrimps look like they are on red bull and dart and become erratic. Its at this point you should be panicking and completing a 50% water change.

Any more questions give me a shout
Thanks
Andyh


----------



## andyh (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l Nano Scape*

So here is the new look for "Nano Tor", apologies but this is a little photo heavy  

As can be seen i have kept one of the original pieces of rock and added a few more. (the one with a small amount of algae on it, it will loose! as its already been painted with easy carbo and Phyton git   )

The whole tank:




WIth Iphone for scale:




The plants:
Back, Lilaeopsis Novea-zeelandiae and HC front left (which needs to recover from trim and Algae)




Middle of the rocks the only bit of Micranthemum Micranthemoides you can see at present, i can assure you there is more  




Right back, the Rotala Wallichii, which looks great, hope i can keep it looking so good.




the Algae on the rock (aka BBA)   




All my new Cal-aqua glassware birthday presents now finally added its great having family members into planted tanks!




All the kit stashed down the side:




Another angle:





Performed another big water change tonight and added Fluval zeo-carb to my filter to help remove ammonia as the substrate got disturbed lots when re-scaping.
Thanks for looking at far to many pics but i got carried away   
Andyh


----------



## andyh (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

Plus a quick HD video of my tank:



or click here to go to youtube; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJr8rRWA9EA


----------



## Garuf (22 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

It's not for scale is it? It's so you can show off about your Iphone.  
Looks great, I can see it growing out a real treat still.


----------



## andyh (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> It's not for scale is it? It's so you can show off about your Iphone.
> Looks great, I can see it growing out a real treat still.



G- Need an iphone 4 to show off  
Thanks for your comments, i am determined to keep this tank spotless, clean and trimmed! Its only a 35l it should be easy!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

looking great andy. 

I've just got an iphone 4! awesome thing indeed


----------



## Anubia (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

Andy...what's your view on the Cal Aqua glassware....Did Santa come early..?


----------



## andyh (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> looking great andy.
> I've just got an iphone 4! awesome thing indeed


Cheers Mark means a lot



			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> Andy...what's your view on the Cal Aqua glassware....Did Santa come early..?


Cal-Aqua Glassware is great, well made and functional. I use it on both my tanks so i have 3 sets of lilys (16mm and 12mm) and drop checkers, all excellent.  
I use the ones that return the water at a 45degree angle for good low down flow.


----------



## Anubia (24 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

Andy...do you think it's as good as ADA quality price wise...?

Have a brilliant break and a happy new year...


----------



## andyh (24 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*



			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> Andy...do you think it's as good as ADA quality price wise...?
> 
> Have a brilliant break and a happy new year...



Quality wise its excellent, price wise its about the 50% of the ADA stuff so yes its great value. For more there is no reason to spend the extra money unless you like the ADA logo. This coming from a man who loves his ADA kit, and owns some.  

`Merry Christmas to ya!'


----------



## andyh (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

*Update*
So the re-scape is 7 days old, its had three 50% water changes and been dosed everyday with:
ADA Brighty k x2 squirts
ADA Step One x2 Squirts
EAsy Carbo x 2 squirts every other day.

At the water change/trim today, I dosed ADA Green Gain and Phyton Git.
The BBA on the rock slowly turned pink then was eaten by the shrimps and the Nerite snails. There is no BBA left anywhere now. (just shows if you get it early enough and spot dose it gets rid very quickly).
Plant growth is good and the HC is defo putting out new growth, i gave it a prune today keeping it close to the gravel.

*Lighting Comparison*
I thought i would post some slightly different pics today to show the different effects different tubes can have. When i first got into planted tanks i believed that you had to have special tubes to grow plants! Thanks to a whole load of LFS's what a load of cr*p that was! Plants within reason will grown under almost any tube, its more down to what you think looks visually pleasing. So i have spent an age taking photos with each of the different tube configurations i have in my luminaire. These pics have not been photoshop'd at all, and they are taken in full auto mode on my Canon Powershot SX1. I just wanted to play around with the different combos for photos and viewing. I am aware this has been done before but wanted to do it myself, i hope it helps some of you just starting out  

In my Arcadia Luminaire (4x 24w T5) i have some different tubes, I have the:

OSRAM 880 Skywhite T5 (actually have 2 of these installed)
SYLVANIA Grolux T5
PHILIPS 965 T5

all purchased from http://www.lampspecs.co.uk

So here we go:

1. Philips 965 





2.Sylvania Grolux





3. Philips 965 and Sylvania Grolux





4.Osram Skywhite 880 x1





5.Osram Skywhite 880 and Grolux





6. Osram Skywhite 880 and Philips 965





7. Osram Skywhite 880 x2, Philips 965 and Grolux (all of them  )





I have my favourites and i feel that its a personal thing  

For day to day growing/viewing the 965 on its own is very good indeed and i love the clarity of the water and the greens.
The Grolux on its own is not to my taste in the slightest, however when combined with either the 880 or 965 does make the colours in your fish/shrimps look much better.

What do you guys think?   

Thanks for looking and i hope some of you find this useful  
Andyh


----------



## Garuf (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*

The skywhite and the phillips for me, makes me want to invest and that's a bad thing on my income.


----------



## bogwood (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

Good to see the different effect each tube has.  

For my eyes the Osram, and skywhite seem just right. If i remember they come at a very reasonable price.

Your tanks looking nice, i really do like your choice of rocks. and its good to hear your on top of the BBA.


----------



## andyh (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (UPDATED 21-12-10)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The skywhite and the phillips for me, makes me want to invest and that's a bad thing on my income.


Get your wallet out  The one good thing is that these tubes all come in at under a tenner each if my memory serves me right!


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Good to see the different effect each tube has.
> For my eyes the Osram, and skywhite seem just right. If i remember they come at a very reasonable price.
> Your tanks looking nice, i really do like your choice of rocks. and its good to hear your on top of the BBA.



Cheers Bogwood, the tank is really coming on now. I am determined to keep it spotless and well groomed. You will have to find a excuse to get down here soon!

As a matter of interest, and i have already had a pm about it:

The Philips 965 is 6800k
The Osram Skywhite 880 is 8000k
The Grolux is approx. 5000k

Cheers
Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

great little test mate. Looks 99% accurate too....really important. good job.

The rock layout is pretty sweet too


----------



## bogwood (30 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

Whats that monster lurking in the rear right corner.  
Get a in line heater fitted.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

Looking good, Andy!    

Thanks for sharing the lighting comparisons.

Have you considered shooting with manual white balance mode?  With auto WB the camera will attempt to 'best guess' the colour balance and make adjustments automatically.  If you set manual WB i.e. Daylight the differences in colour rendition will be even more apparent.  This said, the differences are quite obvious, even though you're shooting full auto.

Great work!


----------



## FishBeast (30 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

Tank looks beautiful mate. Your HC really did come up well with the close pruning. Your shrimp look very happy all out in the open  

Your threadfins are amazing! I am sold, I am going to buy some. 

What type of moss is that you are growing? It looks very healthy indeed! Well done. I am asuming that you have been trimming it?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

How did the trimming go dude?  

...on the other tank!


----------



## andyh (30 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> great little test mate. Looks 99% accurate too....really important. good job.
> The rock layout is pretty sweet too


Cheers, i think so   
I am please with the rocks it took me ages to get them looking right, i will be happy once the plants soften it a little.


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Whats that monster lurking in the rear right corner.
> Get a in line heater fitted.


Yeah yeah, i waiting for the new hydor inlines to be released!


----------



## andyh (31 Dec 2010)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking good, Andy!
> Thanks for sharing the lighting comparisons.
> Have you considered shooting with manual white balance mode?  With auto WB the camera will attempt to 'best guess' the colour balance and make adjustments automatically.  If you set manual WB i.e. Daylight the differences in colour rendition will be even more apparent.  This said, the differences are quite obvious, even though you're shooting full auto.
> Great work!


Top advice George, next time i will try mannual white balance, i understand what ur saying. 



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Tank looks beautiful mate. Your HC really did come up well with the close pruning. Your shrimp look very happy all out in the open
> Your threadfins are amazing! I am sold, I am going to buy some.
> What type of moss is that you are growing? It looks very healthy indeed! Well done. I am asuming that you have been trimming it?


Thanks for your comments, The threadfins were cool, but i no longer have them they had some sort of infection and didnt survive that long  
The moss is mini spiky moss i think :? Lots of trims to keep it compact and healthy


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> How did the trimming go dude?
> ...on the other tank!


The lounge tank is going to be getting a new years day major trim, tidy and w/c watch the journal for updates. Gonna cut the tennelus right back


----------



## andyh (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

*Day 17 Update*

Things going really well in terms of the tank, apart from my trusty heater died on me! So please ignore the big heater in these pics, will be getting a replacement soon! Temp dropped to 19c, only lost one fish so far (Badis).

I had to drop the light back a little as i started to get a light dusting of Algae on the tops of the main stones. Just running 1x24w now.

*DAY ONE*





*DAY 17* (different tubes used on this pic)





The Micranthemum has finally started growing, it melted a fair bit, so i pruned back all the leaves and waited  Its growing in several places along the back, its got a really nice shape to the plant.





The Lilaeposis is throwing out runners all over the place, my only concern is that some of the leaves are looking a little yellow (not shown in this picture), Does that mean its lacking something? 
The HC is spreading well, i pruned it hard again about 10 days ago and the growth is coming back now.





I am slowly running out of the ADA products, i intend to switch to EI once i have used them all.

As you can see i am keeping this tank as spotless as i can, i even bought a mini wire brush for scrubing the rocks (GF style  )

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: â€œNano Torâ€, Andyh's 35l (Lighting Test 29-12-10)*

Nowt wrong with a bit of rock scrubbin' !  

Looking good mate.


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

Hello   

Just a couple of pics i took earlier:

Been to Aquajardin today, bought two plants, some more HC to fill the gap on the front right never bought enough originally. I then also replaced the Rotala Wallichil with Pogostemom Erectus, back right hidden behind the rock ( i have tried this before and failed!). 
I am really happy with the growth in here. The rocks have got a little green but i will have my brush out at the weekend and give them a scrub  




One of my new cool Sulawesi shrimps  By the way this pic doesn't really show it, buts his spots are blue!





Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

Looking good Andy.  

 Dont scrub the rocks too hard, i think your new shrimps will feel at home grazing stones.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

That looks lovely mate  Loving the green on the rocks, looks really natural!!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*





Love the Sulawesi shrimp!  Where do you get them from and how much?  Any specific requirements?


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy.
> Dont scrub the rocks too hard, i think your new shrimps will feel at home grazing stones.


Cheers! When you coming down to visit next?
They are constantly grazing the rocks  


			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That looks lovely mate  Loving the green on the rocks, looks really natural!!


Hey Dan! How you doing dude? Long time no speak. Yes i have to agree the rocks do look cool, i have recently adapted the George farmer school of thinking with the rocks and been scrubbing them with a brush to keep them looking fresh. I may leave it for a while and see how they look.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the Sulawesi shrimp! Where do you get them from and how much? Any specific requirements?



They are seriously cool, and i cant stress how good they actually look. I havent taken a photo yet which does them justice.

Ok some data:

Common name; Cardinal Shrimp, although i have seem them labelled as many different things.
Scientfic Name; Caridina sp. "Cardinal"
Conditions; PH 7.0+ as minimum (up to 8.5) with a min temp of 26c
Location; Sulawesi, Indoneisa 
Sizes: up to 1" (defo smaller than cherry/CRS etc)

I am keeping mine at Ph of just over 7.0, with very mature amazonia which is probaly 18months old and Seiryu stone which increases PH. So that should be fine. The tank needs to be very mature and stable no traces of ammonia etc.
Feeding them mixture of shrimp foods, although they seem very happy grazing the Algae at the moment.

The redness can vary from dark (amost maroon) through to bright pillar box red. The spots on some of them can appear blue which looks unreal. Mine seem to be varied. I currently have four.

I bought them from a Maidenhead store and paid £7.50 per shrimp, it was the first time i had seen them. Although i have heard that a few places are starting to get them.   I did hear that Waterzoo can get them George.

They are listed on many sites as difficult to keep, so watch this space!


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

Looking good, I have kept those beauties before and they are awesome to watch, they look nothing like freshwater shrimp. I also got mine from MA, there is a seller on ebay that usually stocks them also.


----------



## andyh (19 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good, I have kept those beauties before and they are awesome to watch, they look nothing like freshwater shrimp. I also got mine from MA, there is a seller on ebay that usually stocks them also.


Thought you had Paulo, how did you find them?


----------



## nayr88 (19 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

The tanks really coming along mate, and the shrimp looks amazing! :O

As you say they look nothing like freshwater shrimp at all, I had the pleasure of visting a few shops around that way monday as I was visiting my sister who lives in Spalding, so we went to waterzoo and the 2 local MA, was good to see that mammoth tank they have in the garden centre MA. Shame there smaller previously stunning planted nano's where very algae-fied haha.

Good luck with the shrimp pal


----------



## Anubia (20 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

The Dennerli are a stunning Cardinal....I think if you can keep them for over 4 wks then they should survive as the transit shock and poor water quality at the LFS tends to make the mortality rate considerable. Although getting the PH and water stability is another factor.

MA order and get them from their Indonesian distributor and I've yet to see anyone have major success in breeding a colony in the Uk. Let's hope you have great success.....!!

How are you preparing the water..? R/O with a buffering chemical or have you the perfect tap ..?

Very intersted to hear your thoughts... thx Chris


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> The tanks really coming along mate, and the shrimp looks amazing! :O
> 
> As you say they look nothing like freshwater shrimp at all, I had the pleasure of visting a few shops around that way monday as I was visiting my sister who lives in Spalding, so we went to waterzoo and the 2 local MA, was good to see that mammoth tank they have in the garden centre MA. Shame there smaller previously stunning planted nano's where very algae-fied haha.
> 
> Good luck with the shrimp pal



Cheers Dude! The shrimps are very cool lets hope i can look after them properly!



			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> The Dennerli are a stunning Cardinal....I think if you can keep them for over 4 wks then they should survive as the transit shock and poor water quality at the LFS tends to make the mortality rate considerable. Although getting the PH and water stability is another factor.
> 
> MA order and get them from their Indonesian distributor and I've yet to see anyone have major success in breeding a colony in the Uk. Let's hope you have great success.....!!
> 
> ...



Chris

You seem to know a lot about these chaps, should i be coming to you for advice?
My derbyshire tap water comes about of the tap on the right side of seven, plus with regular water changes and an incredibly mature tank and filter i hope i can provide the right environment. I have managed to keep most other shrimps species and get them to breed. So fingers crossed! Plus i have done a fair old bit of research on these shrimps  
I have decided that if these four chaps survive and acclimatise well i will buy another group of say 4-6 and reduce the number of other shrimp in the tank to see if i cant get them breeding.

Cheers
Andyh


----------



## andyh (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (update 17/01/2011)*

Evening  

Here is a few pics from tonight, i have been busy pruning.

I trimmed the HC all over, especially the leggy runners, and re planted where i could.
The Lilaeopsis has been trimmed down to about 15mm all over the tank. I left  the Micranthemum as it finally growing well, b4 i attack it with the scissors wanted to make sure its established.

I have completed a water change tonight, but even so the tank is pearling like a demon!

The HC carpet is getting there:




Pruned!









Full tank shot:





Cheers for looking
Andyh


----------



## nayr88 (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Pruned)*

Almost there with the carpet andy, very healthy too.

How are the new shrimp getting on?


----------



## logi-cat (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Pruned)*

Love the layout of the tank Andy, can't wait for the HC to fill in


----------



## andyh (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Pruned)*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Almost there with the carpet andy, very healthy too.
> 
> How are the new shrimp getting on?



Yes the Hc is doing well and seems to be responding each prune i give it, The shrimps are cool, shy compared to the CRS and cherries but still quite cool. Unfortunatley i have had either a CO2 spike or over dosed EI and have lost a few shrimp defo one of the Cardinals  I have sorted the problem now, and i hope to get things back on track and probably get a few more in the coming weeks.


			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> Love the layout of the tank Andy, can't wait for the HC to fill in



Cheers Dude, me to the HC seems to be taking ages but i am keep it pruned flat so that probably doesn't help  



Interestingly i am chucking lots of light into this tank and so far no real problems, i have 48w (2 x 24w 8000k T5) running seven hours a day. Since upping the light the HC and Micranthemum has sprung to life.


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Pruned)*

Just a quick update

Had a major problem, my needle valve on my CO2 reg gave up the ghost and basically flooded my tank with CO2 and killed a lot of my shrimps! approx. 30 CRS and my 4 Sualwesi! :?   

Got a new reg and back on track now.

The only problem i am having is the Lilaeopsis, after pruning it hard it has never really recovered, and the bits that are left are algae ridden. SO i have pruned it all back to the gravel and we will see what happens.

A couple of pics:










As you can see the HC is doing fairly well and so is the Micranthemum.

Also switched ferts back to, Brighty k Daily with Step 1

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (cleaned and pruned)*

Looking great Andy. 



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> after pruning it hard it has never really recovered, and the bits that are left are algae ridden. SO i have pruned it all back to the gravel and we will see what happens.



You should always trim it to the substrate mate.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (cleaned and pruned)*

Sorry about your CO2 accident, Andy. 

What's the reason for going back to ADA ferts?  Step 1 is very lean and designed for use with brand new Aqua Soil/Power Sand combo that's loaded with nutrients.

Despite your woes the 'scape is still looking fine.  Love the HC in particular.  I'm sure the layout will come back even stronger.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (cleaned and pruned)*

Thats rotten luck Andy with the co2 mishap,the scape still looks very nice   ,

take care john.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (cleaned and pruned)*

looking relly smart mate,

hope my hc looks that great when grown in. sorry to hear about the shrimp deaths! 

the green in this tank is so lush and bright it makes he face of the rock on the right pretty rotten? maybe its just the photo because of the shadow being cast by the tank lights. just looks very dull and nasty looking.....maybe get the a new toothbrush and dedicate it to rock cleanin and give then a scrub.

plants looking so healthy tho, well done


----------



## gregalon (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (cleaned and pruned)*

I love those cardinal shrimps and I like this tank as much as your innovative kitchen tank. keep up the amazing work!
greg


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (cleaned and pruned)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Mark
I only pruned it half way originally and its now algae ridden, now pruned to the gravel (cheers dude!)



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sorry about your CO2 accident, Andy.
> What's the reason for going back to ADA ferts?  Step 1 is very lean and designed for use with brand new Aqua Soil/Power Sand combo that's loaded with nutrients.
> Despite your woes the 'scape is still looking fine.  Love the HC in particular.  I'm sure the layout will come back even stronger.


Gone back to ADA as the EI wasn't working for me and its what i had in the cupboard. Slight typo on my behalf i am actually dosing Step 2. Once that runs out i will be switching to Tropica Plant Nutrition Standard and Plus.
The HC is coming along nicely, i have dropped the temp from 25 to 23 over the last week, as per viktors comments to see if it changes anything.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Thats rotten luck Andy with the co2 mishap,the scape still looks very nice  ,
> take care john.



Thanks John, yes i was gutted about the Co2! thanks for your kind words, hope your well?


			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> looking relly smart mate,
> hope my hc looks that great when grown in. sorry to hear about the shrimp deaths!
> the green in this tank is so lush and bright it makes he face of the rock on the right pretty rotten? maybe its just the photo because of the shadow being cast by the tank lights. just looks very dull and nasty looking.....maybe get the a new toothbrush and dedicate it to rock cleanin and give then a scrub.
> plants looking so healthy tho, well done


Thanks nayr88, are you saying i have nasty rocks?   Toothbrush will be out in a few weeks  


			
				gregalon said:
			
		

> I love those cardinal shrimps and I like this tank as much as your innovative kitchen tank. keep up the amazing work!
> greg


Cheers gregalon, The cardinal shrimps are very cool, shame i lost them but i will get some more at some point.


----------



## andyh (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (great growth)*

Weekly update!

So things going *really well*, as i mentioned i switched from EI dosing back to ADA Brighty K (3ml per day), and Step 2 (3ml per day). (added some Green Gain at WC) I also dropped the temp from 25c to 23c. So i have only been doing this since last weekend:

Tank on the 20th Feb




The tank today 27th Feb, how much has the Micranthemum grown? Its almost doubled in volume   Its seems that this ADA guy does have some skills!   





Going to keep this dosing the same to see the difference a month can make, i am sure that the HC is looking better too.

Thanks for looking!  
Andyh


----------



## John Starkey (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Hi Andy,i went over to ADA ferts a week ago,Brighty K,Step 2,and Special shade,the change in my water clarity and plant growth is great in just one week,

I have heard great things about the ferts from the german guy,which George,Mark and Dan are using,

tanks looking good mate   ,

john.


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Sorry to hear about your regulator issues, what make was it? It's about £15 for a new needle valve, it's a potentially very cheap reg for spares and repairs! 

Tank looks great, dropping the temperature may be a reason for better growth, more oxygen in the water, slower metabolism, higher co2 carrying capacity. Not a huge difference but something to consider maybe? 

Had you turned the lights on especially? The DC looks very dark to my eyes.


----------



## andyh (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,i went over to ADA ferts a week ago,Brighty K,Step 2,and Special shade,the change in my water clarity and plant growth is great in just one week,
> I have heard great things about the ferts from the german guy,which George,Mark and Dan are using,
> tanks looking good mate   ,
> john.



Cheers John, i am pleased with the results
Yes i have heard the same good things about Tobi's ferts, i am looking at getting some for this tank to see how it goes.
I will update once i get some.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your regulator issues, what make was it? It's about £15 for a new needle valve, it's a potentially very cheap reg for spares and repairs!
> Tank looks great, dropping the temperature may be a reason for better growth, more oxygen in the water, slower metabolism, higher co2 carrying capacity. Not a huge difference but something to consider maybe?
> Had you turned the lights on especially? The DC looks very dark to my eyes.


The reg was "Wave regulator with built in Solenoid" switched to a nice german one now, much better adjustment (thanks Bogwood for the lone of the equipment  ) I only dropped the temp down to 22/23c towards the end of the week so its not the only impact but i am sure its helped. 
As for the drop checker, nothing gets by you! Its like that as its one of the nano dc's and i got a bit over zealous with the ratio of 4dkh to indicator solution. Needs changing.


----------



## andyh (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Update:

Loving this scape at the moment, The HC is really growing well, and its getting a weekly prune to keep it in check. There are a couple of small algae patches but i am cutting them out and dosing Easycarbo to get rid. The Micranthemum grew to the surface and beyond so trimmed that hard back to an inch tall. Its all ready showing new growth after only a week.

You will also notice a majority of the Lilaposis is gone. I have replaced it with some ricca stones, which i am really happy about its looks great.
















and some of my own CRS which i have bred.





Thanks for looking
ANdyh


----------



## bogwood (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Some nice pics, cheers Andy.  

Your Hc is looking good, looks like youve finally got it right.  

Home grown CRS, reaching a good size, and nice markings as well. Nice achievement.

Hard to believe, how quickly the ricca has shown a lush growth.  Must be the magic stones.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Looks great Andy   The rocks have a lovely tint of green in places which really gives it a natural feeling.


----------



## B7fec (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Hi Andy,

This is looking great! It's come on loads with the HC filling in and the CRS look perfect! Very nice indeed!


----------



## andyh (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Some nice pics, cheers Andy.
> Your Hc is looking good, looks like youve finally got it right.
> Home grown CRS, reaching a good size, and nice markings as well. Nice achievement.
> Hard to believe, how quickly the ricca has shown a lush growth.  Must be the magic stones.



Cheers! The ricca is on the ludicrously expensive ADA Riccia stones with fishinng line to hold it on. The annoying thing is that they seem to work very well indeed. 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy  The rocks have a lovely tint of green in places which really gives it a natural feeling.


Yes i am begining to like the aged look of the rocks, give them to occasional scrub with a brush when it gets thick, bit apart from that I leave them alone.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> This is looking great! It's come on loads with the HC filling in and the CRS look perfect! Very nice indeed!


Cheers Dude, the HC is starting to looking very healthy, just got to keep it trimmed so it doesnt get to thick and lift up.


----------



## andyh (1 Jun 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

So i pretty much tore down this scape at the weekend, and i am currently using it as a growing on tank.

After my trip to TGM at the weekend, i am all inspired to try something new! Maybe with a few new bits!

I am taken by the ADA Mini M with ADA light, they look so good and Stu Worrals recent journal isn't helping at all!!!!

The other option is to purchase a ADA Optiwhite 60p tank and dig out that Solar 1 from under the guest bed and have a go at a high energy setup

Just not sure which way to go   

Anyway whilst i consider my options, i am growing a few things on in this tank in an attempt to be prepared for the new setup later this year.

I have taken the challenge of trying trying to grow Pogostemon Erectus again,   which i have already failed at twice! it always has grow leggy or just looks rubbish. After a few pearls of wisdom from Jim at TGM i feel equipped to give it another go.

This is what it looks like in the TGM tank: (centre, back)





So i am giving it ago in here:




This pic was taken at the weekend and its already starting to looking better  

I also acquired some lovely miniature java moss, which i have tied to a piece of manzi wood with fishing line, more pics to follow once it sinks and starts to grow.

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The other option is to purchase a ADA Optiwhite 60p tank and dig out that Solar 1 from under the guest bed and have a go at a high energy setup.


You know you want to!!  I'll take on your dads shoulder perch for the moment.  




			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I have taken the challenge of trying trying to grow Pogostemon Erectus again,  which i have already failed at twice! it always has grow leggy or just looks rubbish. After a few pearls of wisdom from Jim at TGM i feel equipped to give it another go.



Can you share these pearls pls? I also bought some Pogostemon Erectus and any extra help would be greatfully received!


----------



## andyh (1 Jun 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob,

My dad dont need any help!     

According to Jim, it requires High light, Iron, Potassium plus normal ferts. I am using Easylife Ferro (iron) & Kallium (K) combined with TPN & TPN+

Then after 10 days or so prune, them to about two inches, remove the lower leaves off the cuttings and then replant.

Its sounds easy, yeah right!

ANdy


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*

Rubbish... I guessing I'd need to double dose Trace in my EI regime?


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: Nano Tor, Andyh's 35l (Great Growth with ADA)*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Rubbish... I guessing I'd need to double dose Trace in my EI regime?



you may get away with it with EI as you essentially putting enough of everything in   

be interesting to compare in a few weeks, get some pics of yours now and then in say two weeks  

and we can see if EI is doing the job.

i think my light levels maybe higher though, 48w above a 35l. 1.37wpl or 5wpg


----------



## Bobtastic (2 Jun 2011)

Lol, yeah. Doesn't really compare to my 78w over 240l! 

Mine have a bit of recovering to do. One pot seemed to have had lost it lower leaves. I may have to trim and replant.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jun 2011)

60p, 60p... you know it makes sense andy 

Hope the new planting goes well.  ive never thried to grwo this but the bush of it in the TGM tank looked way cool.


----------



## andyh (6 Jul 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> 60p, 60p... you know it makes sense andy
> 
> Hope the new planting goes well.  ive never thried to grwo this but the bush of it in the TGM tank looked way cool.



Stu i dont need any convincing! 



So i haven't really be looking after this tank in the way it deserves, so gave it a harsh prune and tidy up tonight to get it back on track, will do another water change and filter clean at the weekend, then i will post some pics.


----------



## Sentral (7 Jul 2011)

Just want to say that I've enjoyed the progress on this, and looking forward to seeing what you do next


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2011)

Just a final update really.......

This tank was stripped down at the weekend and cleaned out. I fancied something new and after a visit to Tony' Swinney's house felt motivated to create something new!

I have been tinkering with a new scape in this tank and i have made a good start. 

New journal will be up soon.  

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------

